# Mission impossible III distorts center.



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

I was watching Mission Impossible 3 and during the helecopter chase in the beginning of the movie there was distortion in the center speaker, when the copter crashed and the windmill fell in the middle of the screen. This has only happended with this particular movie, I was about 15 notches from FULL blasst. ,funny thing is that on music I can take it to full blast and my Center won't distort. I have it set on zero all my surrounds are at 0 too. :wits-end::foottap::hissyfit::explode::help:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Is the center set to Large? Does it also distrot at lower volumes?


----------



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

thxgoon said:


> Is the center set to Large? Does it also distrot at lower volumes?


It is set to small, and it only distorts at "higher volumes". The two fronts do not distort.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

That's strange. Maybe that scene has some high output that happens to coorispond with an impedence dip in your speaker's response causing the amp to clip? :huh: Hard to tell without hearing it in person but if it doesn't happen otherwise I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have had this happen before as well and narrowed it down to the actual recording as it was clipping the input on my receiver. It only did it using the uncompressed audio track on the bluray DVD of the Hulk (the scene where the sonic ray blast in that park happened). I tested it at all volume levels and it did it no matter what.
Does your do it at any volume level


----------



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> I have had this happen before as well and narrowed it down to the actual recording as it was clipping the input on my receiver. It only did it using the uncompressed audio track on the bluray DVD of the Hulk (the scene where the sonic ray blast in that park happened). I tested it at all volume levels and it did it no matter what.
> Does your do it at any volume level


Well it doesent seem to distort as much at lower volumes and the farther I am from the TV the less it is apparent.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its sounding like just a flaw in the recording, I wouldn't worry about it if it doesn't happen with other movies.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Ya, the same thing happens for me during the launch scene of Apollo 13. If it happens at low volumes as well it's either a flaw in the recording or decoding.


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

I saw that your center is set to "small," but what is the crossover set to? I recommend setting the crossover at least 20Hz higher than it's rated to go down to in the bass department. The crossover in the receiver/preamp is a not a brickwall but rather a slow rolloff, hence the 20Hz headroom.


----------



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

Nuance said:


> I saw that your center is set to "small," but what is the crossover set to? I recommend setting the crossover at least 20Hz higher than it's rated to go down to in the bass department. The crossover in the receiver/preamp is a not a brickwall but rather a slow rolloff, hence the 20Hz headroom.


The center speaker has no FR information on the back just a model # and brand as for the crossover , I think my receiver has a "permenant" Crossover setting. :thud:


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

Raymond Leggs said:


> The center speaker has no FR information on the back just a model # and brand as for the crossover , I think my receiver has a "permenant" Crossover setting. :thud:


Hmm...that's a total bummer about the fixed crossover. Just to be sure, though, what receiver do you have? Also, what is the brand and model of the center channel?


----------



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

Nuance said:


> Hmm...that's a total bummer about the fixed crossover. Just to be sure, though, what receiver do you have? Also, what is the brand and model of the center channel?


The Receiver is RCA RT2600. :R The Horizontal center channel is Emerson SPC2500 :hide:raying:

The Fronts are Sony SSB-3000's and I checked those to see if they were part of the distortion problem. they are not. :clap:


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

The center channel is second to the power of your sub/subs. Maybe you need more power, but I think I see a more concerning problem for the center channel in the AVR specs.



> Signal to Noise Ratio: 65dB


I helped a freind setup one of these once and we found the best sound was with a DSP on and the normal DD decoding off.


----------



## Raymond Leggs (Aug 23, 2008)

thewire said:


> The center channel is second to the power of your sub/subs. Maybe you need more power, but I think I see a more concerning problem for the center channel in the AVR specs.
> 
> 
> 
> I helped a freind setup one of these once and we found the best sound was with a DSP on and the normal DD decoding off.


I am upgrading soon to a sony POWERED sub soon anyway, it impressed me with its output, I will be deaf before I am 40! :joke:. :daydream:

When the distortion happened the system was up VERY loud almost full blast, the ceiling tiles were shaking and rattling along with the air vents. :hsd:

The MI 3 was the only DVD I had that caused distortion, I have even played the "Irene" scene from Black hawk down and got no distortion, exept loud room resonances. :foottap:

even the car chase from "the island" didnt do anything to the speaker. 

The new sub will take a load off my receiver for sure.


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, if you had things up full blast and your receiver has a fixed crossover, that's probably your issue. The center just couldn't handle what it was being fed at that dB level. 

Pick up a matching pair of fronts and center dude!


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Raymond Leggs said:


> I am upgrading soon to a sony POWERED sub soon anyway, it impressed me with its output, I will be deaf before I am 40! :joke:. :daydream:
> 
> When the distortion happened the system was up VERY loud almost full blast, the ceiling tiles were shaking and rattling along with the air vents. :hsd:
> 
> ...


You can place Quiet Batt above them and Duct tape, caulk, or glue those tiles. Works for me.:yes: Not sure about the air vents. I have not personally delt with those being a problem before.


----------

